# Topics > Toys >  TIPSTER, entry level toy robot that's perfect for young children, WowWee Group Limited, T.S.T. East, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - WowWee Group Limited

Home page - wowwee.com/tipster

----------


## Airicist

TIPSTER from WowWee 

Published on Aug 8, 2014




> Tipster is an entry level robot that's perfect for young children. Learn to count, stack, and hone your coordination, with a robot buddy that will keep you laughing and having fun!

----------


## Airicist

Tipster 30s Ad 

Published on Sep 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Review: Tipster Robot from WowWee, Your First Robot Friend 

 Published on Nov 4, 2014




> Today we review the cute and fun TIPSTER robot from WowWee. This is a robot toy for the younger kids, ages 4+
> 
> Tipster is a fun interactive robot for young kids. It is easy to operate and the 5 play modes give it good play value. Here is more information -
> 
> Tipster is a playful robot friend who loves to play with you, be silly, move around, spin, and most of all… tip! The toy enables kids to experiment with weights and balances, although the curriculum is not overt.
> 
> Motions via single motor
> Can move forward and spin
> R/C remote with 3 buttons
> ...

----------

